# Try and Stump the Askinator



## deadheadskier (Sep 20, 2010)

you can, but he gets a lot of them right

http://us.akinator.com/#


----------



## billski (Sep 20, 2010)

how good can a program be if it doesn't know who Win Smith is?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 20, 2010)

He didn't get the first one (I was thinking of an actress not a character, so I may have cheated inadvertantly ), but he did correctly guess Voltron the second time I played.


----------



## Sky (Sep 20, 2010)

Well...I guess a Wood Chuck "would" chuck all the wood he could....if a Wood Chuck "could" chuck wood.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 20, 2010)

Missed Glen Plake


----------



## Greg (Sep 20, 2010)

Not all that amazing, but pretty entertaining. I LOLed when Mr. T popped up. :lol:


----------



## roark (Sep 20, 2010)

seems to do well with the second iteration for me...

Mike Patton (first guess was Maynard from Tool)
Andrew Bird (first was some dude I'd never heard of!)

Couldn't get Michael Jackson (the beer god, not the other one - however  his name did appear on the list after...) or Dan Rather (again, in the  list after)



wa-loaf said:


> Missed Glen Plake



got Plake on the 3rd iteration :wink:


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 20, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Missed Glen Plake



He got Bode Miller for me.

Missed on Johnny Mosely, but Johnny is in the database.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 20, 2010)

oh and a friend of mine said the Akinator is an expert at 80s porn stars. :lol:


----------



## mondeo (Sep 21, 2010)

Got Kelly Johnson on the third try, first two were the Wright Brothers.

Neil Peart, first try.

Mustafa Kemal Atatürk, first try.

William Howard Taft, first try.

Dread Pirate Roberts, second attempt

Stumped it with Joseph Tuner White (Philip Seymour Hoffman's character in State and Main.)

I like that algorithm, it's even fairly fault tolerant.


----------



## mondeo (Sep 21, 2010)

Also, as a case study of what I guessed was the most common character, I went with Jesus and mixed things up a bit:
Is your character real?  Yes Yes
Is your character a female? Probably No
Is your character an animal? No No
Is your character a woman ? Probably No
Is your character a porn actor? No No
Is your character American ? Probably No
Is your character linked with a mysterious organization? No No
Is your character the lead guitarist in their band? No No
Does your character speak? Yes Yes
Does your character come from the Internet? No No
Is your character a member of your family? Probably No
Is your character's work dangerous? Yes No
Is your character from a cartoon? No No
Is your character from a Valve game? No No
Is your character a robot? No No
Does your character have a older brother? No No
Does your character stand on two legs? Yes YesI
s your character the child of your aunt or uncle? No No
Is your character black? No No
Is your character internationally famous? Yes Yes
Has your character really existed? Yes Yes
Is your character a singer, or does he work with a singer (as a songwriter, producer, musician...)? No NoI
s your character an adult man? Yes Yes
Does your character have short hair? Don't know No
Is your character still alive? Yes No
Is your character a citizen of the United-States? No No 
Does your character wear a helmet? No No
Is your character a religious figure? Yes Yes
Does your character have a famous son? No No
Is your character the son of a god? Yes Yes​Not too bad given the intentional curve balls.​


----------



## mondeo (Sep 21, 2010)

More fun, this time with Obama, taking a certain slant. Easy with the politics charge, not saying I believe the answers I gave, just saying some people would and taking the opportunity to answer "honestly" but unexpectedly. Intentional curve balls:

Is your character an actor? Yes No

Is your character linked with sports? Yes No

Is your character a basketball player? Yes No​

Is your character in the top percentage of his kind? No Yes
Does your character exhibit signs of madness? Yes No
Does your character bark? Don't know No​
Is your character linked with the color red? Yes No​
Has your character tried to take over the world? Yes No

First guess was Lebron James. Then it got Obama.​​​​​​​​ 
Also, the expected answer for "Is your character good with words" is "yes" for Bush. Which is surprising given how much he's been ridiculed for his speaking characteristics.

Stonewall Jackson, first try. Otto von Bismark, first. George Mclellan, first. Thing's good with history. James Madison took three tries, predictably after Washington and Jefferson. Stumped on Alfred, Lord Tennyson.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 21, 2010)

He got Satan in the first round, as well as Mork.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 21, 2010)

BTW - Damn you DHS for posting this!!!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 21, 2010)

He was not able to get Capt Jack Sparrow though. :lol:


----------



## Greg (Sep 21, 2010)

Jason Newsted, first try. That's pretty good.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 21, 2010)

Flea....first try.
Taran (from the Black Cauldron) first try!!!
Dirk the Daring (from the Dragon's Lair video game) first try. Holy crap.


----------



## Greg (Sep 21, 2010)

Weird. I was thinking Boss Hogg and it picked Uncle Jesse...


----------



## Riverskier (Sep 21, 2010)

Pretty cool....

Glen Plake on the second iteration. Axle Rose and Adam Sandler on the first.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 21, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> oh and a friend of mine said the Akinator is an expert at 80s porn stars. :lol:





Jenna Jameson first try.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 22, 2010)

Garry Trudeau came up with Bill Watterson first, then Gary Larson.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 22, 2010)

Got Chewbacca, missed Scott Schmitt, although it gave me Glen Plake this time.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 22, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Got Chewbacca, missed Scott Schmitt, although it gave me Glen Plake this time.



I had added Scott Schmitt.  :lol:


I wonder as his database expands if his accuracy goes down.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Sep 22, 2010)

Got Dirk Diggler first try.  After 3 attempts, still didn't get Betty Smith, author of A Tree Grows in Brooklyn.  However, his first guess was Harper Lee, author of another of my favorite books, To Kill a Mockingbird.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 22, 2010)

master chief (character from Halo video game)
bugs bunny
Annette Funicello 

all on the first guess


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 22, 2010)

bvibert said:


> BTW - Damn you DHS for posting this!!!



+1


got Mike Piazza on first try.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 22, 2010)

Went through it answering as someone I'd like to have dinner with. Came up with Chuck Yeager, which isn't entirely innacurate.


----------



## Greg (Sep 22, 2010)

Airwolf. :lol: First try.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 22, 2010)

Magilla Gorilla first try


----------



## Greg (Sep 22, 2010)

I was thinking Bill from Bill and Ted's and it guessed Ted....


----------



## Greg (Sep 22, 2010)

Sunffleupagus, first try and the questions were pretty vague... :lol:


----------



## legalskier (Sep 22, 2010)

I tried to ask whether he is offended that this thread calls him the "Askinator."  No response, so I guess he's cool with it.


----------



## Greg (Sep 22, 2010)

Apollo Creed, Thunderlips and Clubber Lang - all first try.


----------



## NYDrew (Sep 22, 2010)

Little Drew where the sun don't shine....he got it first try!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Really!

Genie From Aladdin..first try

Beavis...first try

Ba'al from Stargate...second try, first try Micheal from Stargate.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 22, 2010)

Greg said:


> Airwolf. :lol: First try.



I did Stringfellow Hawke a couple days ago and he got it...


----------



## bvibert (Sep 22, 2010)

I was able to stump him with Monique from Better off Dead...


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 22, 2010)

Got Reinhold Messner and I didn't think he was going that way with the questions.


----------



## jaywbigred (Sep 23, 2010)

Got Martin Brodeur, Will Hunting, and Bob Vance (Vance Refrigeration), Brutus the Buckeye, Shane Botwin (Weeds), and Silvio Dante (second guess; first guess was Paulie Walnuts), Earl (from Toe Jam and Earl...third guess...first was some dragon video game, second was Toe Jam!)

Did not get Beverly D'angelo (was in database but Bo Derek, other 80s hotties were guesses), A.J. Kitt (Kevin Pearce, Bode Miller), Snots the dog (Sam from I am Legend; Rin Tin Tin), Dexter Rutecki (not close), Ezra Cornell (was in database but guessed Oliver Wendell Holmes, Henry David Thoreau), Felix Frankfurter (Clarence Darrow, Oliver Wendell Holmes), Tom Kite (Arnold Palmer, Tom Watson), Chris Terreri (Mike Richter, Ed Belfour, Tony LaRussa), Jack White (M. Ward, the guy from Xiu Xiu, the guy from Okkervil River)


----------



## Riverskier (Sep 23, 2010)

Wow, it got Peter Steele the lead singer of Type O Negative. My favorite band of all time, but one most people have never even heard of.


----------

